

Ask HN: How to target Europe w/ large file download server? - ScottWhigham

Decent size ecommerce site that sells large file downloads (&gt;500MB). We&#x27;ve been using a .com hosted in the US for almost a decade. We have lots of Euro, Aussie, and Indian users that complain of speed. Our idea:<p>Server 1: hosted in USA - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www...com
Server 2: hosted in UK - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www...co.uk<p>The problem here is that we don&#x27;t want to &quot;target by country&quot;. We want the .co.uk domain, for example, to be a signal to Google that &quot;users of that <i>region</i> should use this server instead of the .com&quot;. Obviously geotargeting in GWT wants you to specify one country - this isn&#x27;t realistic though since someone in Germany, for example, would far rather download from a server 1,000 miles away (the .in server) than one 9,000 miles away (the .com).<p>Suggestions?
======
t0
[http://aws.amazon.com/route53/](http://aws.amazon.com/route53/) is what you
want. DNS queries return a different IP for the same domain depending on where
the user is.

~~~
ScottWhigham
Thanks for the help. I looked into Route 53, UltraDNS, and a few more. The
problems, for me, seem to be (a) high cost, and (b) possibly running afoul of
Google/Bing. I tried getting a quote from UltraDNS, for example, and that
required a phone call... I also looked at other lower cost providers (DNS Made
Easy) but then that whole "What if Google penalizes you?" question made me
queasy!

